
Lifesum Raises 10M from Nokia Growth Partners - darkslave
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/18/health-startup-lifesum-raises-10m-led-by-nokia-growth-partners/
======
darkslave
Come work in the tech team and become a healthier engineer :)
[http://jobs.lifesum.com](http://jobs.lifesum.com)

~~~
md2be
Can you share a contact for business development?

~~~
a_small_island
Click the person who is listed as "Business Development" \- it has his email
front and center......

------
jaseemabid
Nokia? Really?

~~~
simonturvey
Care to elaborate why that's so surprising? Nokia's been investing externally
like this for a couple of decades. PayPal (Confinity at the time) would be a
good example!

